# Looking for gold Producers Willy Worm Lures



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

If anyone has any of these they would be interested in parting with that are lying around in old tackle boxes please PM me.

I am looking for these in size 2 preferably, or size 3 - gold only base color only. I will pay top dollar for the right color combination and size (see photo below).

They were produced by the Producers in Kalamazoo MI for many years, until they went bankrupt. A new company picked them up and is making them in Florida. With a clear plastic lip. I am looking for the gold ones without the clear plastic lip, the original from the Producers (had a funny looking cartoon character of a guy on the package).

Gold with orange and/or red are the ones. Size 2, which is the medium size.

Thanks in advance if you know of any, or know of anyone that is interested in selling a couple of them. Here is a picture if that will help.










Thanks in advance - Koz


----------



## csootsman (Feb 6, 2008)

I believe I have a few of these. I'll look in the river boat tomorrow and get back with ya.


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

I've got 2 & 3's in the color your looking for.
What's "Top Dollar"?? cause that's what it'd take, Mine are new in package..


----------



## doctor's orders (Aug 25, 2009)

I hope you don't want 20 bucks a piece because there are at least 3 fishing tackle shops in NW michigan that have them in stock in those specific sizes for 3-4 bucks a piece new in package. If you want to know the stores I will PM them to you.


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

Me?
Na, I got em already Thanks though...

I do have an extra 6-3872 orange ladder backs. new in package

it was a fire burned up the factory that put them out

edit- 2870 like the one pictured, is a tough one.. alway's in my worm program, for sure is in top 5 Willy's in mich.
i "might" let one out?


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

I've got a size 3 in gold / black I think that I pulled from the river. Don't run the 3's much. Let me know if you want a picture of it.


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

Nobody likes the clear lipped willy's, I've done real good in the sw in yrs past on this one? Easier to get hold of.. 
blk/gold prizm is another I like, Clear lip.


----------



## steelie07 (Jan 15, 2010)

Ron, 

Do you have any gold / black or gold/ green #2? I have a good amount of red and gold latterback ( aka happy meal) maby we could do some trading, mine are also new in package. Also always looking to pick up more willys so any store info would be great.


----------



## Big Jon St.Croix (Feb 9, 2010)

I found these in a garage sale.


----------



## Trevor17 (Sep 12, 2014)

I know this post is a little old, but anyone know. 1. these lures and double downers are still being made 2. if any place around lansing sells them?
I have been doing some online research and all i have been finding are like one or 2 lures on ebay


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

I know of a couple new in box on a shelf for 3.85 each blue back silver body.


----------

